# GT 5000 Won't Start



## posullivan (Nov 28, 2003)

Hello All -

I can't get the GT5000 to start. The grass is getting way high and I'm not sure of the next step.

I did a complete tune-up last year including a new battery. This year it turns over great but won't run on its own. When I spray quick-start in the carb she fires right up and runs smooth for 4 secs till it runs out. I put in new fuel and traced the fuel lines each step of the way all the way up to the intake at the carb. I now have plenty of fuel being pumped right at that point.

Again, if I get gas or quick start in to the carb she starts immediately but only runs for a few seconds.

Any suggestions? I never taken a carb apart before. Do I replace it, or soak it? I would appreciate any pointers that are offered!

Thanks in advance, 

Paul OS


----------



## posullivan (Nov 28, 2003)

Success!

I got it running! 

After an hour or so of fiddling and deep spraying of WD40 in to the carb, it finally caught, sputtered for about 5 minutes then jumped right up to a full smooth rev.

Paul OS


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Good Job Paul


----------



## posullivan (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks!

It concerns though me because I really didn't "fix" anything. I just kept spraying stuff and cleaning surfaces with a rag and then I would turn over the engine to burn up the WD40. All of the sudden it sputtered and then ran great.

What could have been the cause and how did it just get fixed all of the sudden? I would still like to know as I bet it is one of those things that could happen at the beginning of each season as the GT starts to get old. I would love to be able to go directly to the cause and fix it properly.

Thanks again !


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Paul,

Sounds like perhaps the gas in the carb gummed up and block up a fuel passage, jet, or valve in the carb. Do you treat the gas in the tank with Stabil before you put your mower up for the season. I had similar problems with gas engines like this that set for long periods of time until I started treating the gas with Stabil. 

As a precaution, you might want to run a can of Berryman's B-12, Seafoam, or other carb/system cleaner through this tank of fuel to hopefully clean out any other deposits may be in the carb. 

Anyhow, glad to see you got her running without having to tear it apart.


----------



## posullivan (Nov 28, 2003)

No I didn't put in any stabilizers last season before I let the tractor sit. Shoot me because I actually bought the stabilizer but never got around to putting it in the tank. 

The ultimate lazy excuse!

The sea-foam sounds like it should be on my "to-do" list. I will buy some this week and run it through the system.

Thanks,


----------

